# 1993 Nissan Sentra Front Speaker



## ekx (Aug 28, 2006)

I have a 1993 Nissan Sentra XE and would like to replace the front speakers. I can see that the panel covering the speaker appears to be a separate piece from the rest of the door panel. Is there a way to remove just this piece or must the whole door panel come off? I have seen some instructions on this but want to be sure on how to best access the speakers. I was able to easily replace the rear speakers thanks to the information on here. 

Thanks.


----------



## Dan9 (Sep 18, 2004)

Dude sadly thanks to some clever Japanese engineers working on some Friday in July when they wanted to go and play golf soon, designed it so you have to take the whole door panel off. Haynes manual has a good little explanation.

I did this recently, but All the speaker I could see through the grill was 4x6 so I bought replacements in that size, bam when I took off the door there was a hole big enough to fit 6.5s or something in there 

Also I put some sound deadener around when I had the panel off to stop ratlling and buzzing in the doors when I turn it up louder.

The door handle POPS out when you need to take it off for the panel, no worry, it will pop back in too. And the 1st thing is that window crank, a PITA but I got it with pliers and a little paperclip to pull it out. Dont lose them/.
D


----------



## tmcnally (Jun 23, 2005)

Yes on my 94 Sentra the door panels must come off. Paper 4x6's are stock...CRAP. Get some good poly woofer speakers from Crutchfield or something. You can get 5-1/4 or 6-1/2's in there cause the 4x6's are actually mounted in a round frame! Never seen a speaker quite like that.

P.S. the door panel itself only has a hole in the 4x6 shape in it, but the speaker cover is round. I actually cut my door panel (the area behind the speaker cover) with a jigsaw to make it more round...you can actually get alotta plastic outta the way. This should help your bass response from those speakers since the air won't be blocked.


----------



## fofgrel (Feb 12, 2006)

buy a window crank handle remover. There like 5 bucks at Napa or Auto Zone. I broke a handle trying to use a screwdriver.


----------



## NoLmit-B13 (Sep 23, 2006)

Well i just did my install yesterday, take out all the screws from the door handle, pop off the clip that holds the window crank in place, take out the old speaker, put a 10 inch x 10 inch peice of dynamat around the area, cut out the speaker hole, find the screw holes in the dynamat, put everything back together

im running 2 mtx 6500's on 250 watts each in my trunk
2 pioneer 6 1/2's on 50 watts each in the front
and no rear speakers

sounds great, even sitting in the back seat.


----------



## tmcnally (Jun 23, 2005)

Sweet!...........................


----------

